# [Gelöst] Bildschirm wird nur als PnP-Monitor erkannt



## unLieb (11. März 2016)

*[Gelöst] Bildschirm wird nur als PnP-Monitor erkannt*

Hi, 

ich habe zum Geburtstag den Ilyama ProLite GB2488HSU bekommen, welcher an einer Radeon HD 7970 per Display-Port auf HDMI-Adapter angeschlossen ist. Nun ist das Problem, dass er mir nur als "PnP-Monitor erkannt wird. 

Also dachte ich mir, gut schaust du auf der Seite von Ilyama ob es dort Treiber für den Bildschirm gibt. Gefunden habe ich dann nur ein Treiberpaket, wo er allerdings mit bei war. Also bin ich in den Gerätemanager und habe den Treiber dort über "Treiber aktualisieren" auswählen wollen. Wenn ich dann auf weiter zum installieren klicke bekomme ich nur die Meldung, dass die optimale Treibersoftware für das Gerät bereits installiert ist. 

Dann wollte ich die Treiber über die Inf-Datei installieren. Also rechtslick und dann installieren. Da bekomme ich dann die Meldung dass der Vorgang erfolgreich beendet wurde. Nach einem Neustart habe ich aber immer noch den PnP-Treiber. 

Dann kam mir der Gedanke, den PnP-Treiber einfach mal zu deinstallieren, neuzustarten und zu schauen ob das was bringt, leider ebenfalls Fehlanzeige. 

Nun bin ich leider mit meinem Latain am Ende. Das kuriose an der Geschichte ist, dass meine anderen beiden Bildschirme nach wie vor korrekt angezeigt werden. Und der dritte Bildschirm, den ich verschenkte, und welchen der Ilyama nun ersetzt hat wurde auch korrekt angezeigt. 

Der Witz an der Sache ist noch dass mir die Crimson-Software den Bildschirm korrekt anzeigt. Nur eben Windows selber nicht. 



Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Kerkilabro (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nur als PnP-Monitor erkannt*

Sämtliche Blaustrahler sind PnP, durch den Chip im Monitor kann man das Gerät letztendlich identifizieren. Kenn ich gar nicht anders, obwohl bei mir beides angezeigt wird: PnP und Dell Ultrasharp U2515H.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nur als PnP-Monitor erkannt*

Einen Treiber als solches gibt es nicht lediglich eine Inf. Datei die entweder auf dem Datenträger ist oder beim Hersteller zu bekommen ist


----------



## unLieb (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nur als PnP-Monitor erkannt*

Ich schrieb dass ich diese Inf-Datei bereits geladen, und versucht habe zu installieren!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nur als PnP-Monitor erkannt*

Sorry überlesen  , hattest du danach noch mal versucht den Monitor manuell bei der " Treiberinstallation " auszuwählen aus der Geräteliste?


----------



## unLieb (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nur als PnP-Monitor erkannt*

BÄM, das wars! Eigentlich hatte ich das im Kopf, aber wusste nicht mehr genau wo ichs auswählen konnte!


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nur als PnP-Monitor erkannt*

Zwei Fragen.
Warum ist es dir wichtig, dass er nicht als PnP Monitor angezeigt wird?
Wieso schliesst du einen 144Hz Monitor per HDMI an, anstatt per DP oder DVI Duallink?


----------



## unLieb (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nur als PnP-Monitor erkannt*

Warum? Weil sich als PnP-Bildschirm in der Regel nicht alle verfügbaren Auflösungen/Bildwiderholungsfrequenzen auswählen lassen! 

2. Warum? Weil es derzeit nicht anders geht. Die beiden anderen Bildschirme haben nur DVI/VGA. Und meine Grafikkarte hat "nur" 2 DVI, was ja noch recht "normal" ist aber 4 Displayports. 

Displayport-Kabel habe ich nicht am Start, da ich den Bildschirm erst gestern bekam ... und als Nachtschichtler bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen mir etwas anderes zu besorgen, da ich dann penne wenn irgendwo Geschäfte offen haben! 

Genug Gerechtfertigt?


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nur als PnP-Monitor erkannt*

Warum Rechtfertigung, das waren zwei normale Fragen.
Mein Monitor steht auch als PnP Monitor im Gerätermanager und da habe ich 15 Auflösungen mit 5 Bildwiederholfrequenzen zur Auswahl.
Scheint also normal zu funktionieren.
Wobei mir gerade einfällt, warum nutzt du nicht das DP Kabel was beim Monitor dabei war?


----------



## unLieb (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nur als PnP-Monitor erkannt*

Normale Fragen? Nun, ich empfinde deine Fragen, bzw. deine Art als provokant! Wir sind ja schon bei meiner anderen Frage schon einander gerasselt, weshalb ich keinen Bock mehr hatte dort weiter zu schreiben, weil du zumindest für mein subjektives Empfinden recht arrogant und besserwisserisch herüber kommst, womit ich nicht klar komme! Vielleicht bin ich da auch überempfindlich, oder was auch immer. 

Wie dem auch sei ... dem Bildschirm liegt es DP-Kabel bei ja, was A zu kurz, und B nicht passt, da ich Mini-Diplayports an meiner Graka habe, und keine Adapter dafür am Start.


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nur als PnP-Monitor erkannt*

Ahja.
Wenn du gleich mal alle Informationen preis geben würdest, müsste man auch nicht fragen.
Woher soll ich wissen, dass das Kabel zu kurz ist und deine GraKa nur mDP hat?
Genauso kann ich nicht wissen, was dein Problem mit der PnP Monitor ist.
Du schreibst nur, dass er als solcher angezeigt wird, aber nicht ob sich dadurch Probleme ergeben.


----------



## unLieb (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nur als PnP-Monitor erkannt*

Weil das meiner Meinung nach für diese Frage irrelevante Sachen sind. Wenn jemand eine Frage stellt dass das und das nicht geht, wieso muss man dann hinterfragen warum man das will? Ist es denn so schwer die Frage einfach zu versuchen zu beantworten?

Aber das "Problem" ist ja nun schon "behoben".


----------

